# Me at mt fattest



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Couldnt believe it when i found this today and just had to post it. Big head or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cant be far off 300lbs on there with my head alone weighing at least 100lbs flmao.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well rob, it just goes to show how big your head really is and how you have used it to get where you are now. Unbelievable, you must be really pleased and proud.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It looks like you have more chins than a chinese telephone book.........just kidding.

You dont look that bad there. I think the one with the *** (cigarete) on the beach looks worse imo.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i agree, you looked like the cookie monster back on the beach robdog, but now you are looking very solid indeed. You look Hard AS Nails!!!


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Lovin the bling rob!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ShowMe said:


> Lovin the bling rob!


lol....rotflmao..............bling bling indeed!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

that pic is massive. could u resize it so not just people on broadband can see it


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont know how mate.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

to say you look alot better these days is the understatement of the century, right team 2.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i will hunt for sum piccies of you now mate, ur big there, and its a good encouragement to people like me to kow major changes like this are possible


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Fair play mate.

Its like mine, going from 9 stone to 16 in 3 yrs


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

ive just found this, mate you,ve done absoloutely great to get down to what you are now .

Excellent work pal, you must be chuffed to say the least, keep it going and get those AB,s out .


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Robdog,

Wow! What a transformation - im new to this forum and just been looking through all the old posts, I saw all your recent pictures before I saw this one. I thought you were looking in pretty good shape but now I've seen what you've come from im amazed!

Im now at the point where you probably started, im 245lb - down from 280lb three months ago, still mostly fat but I do have naturally big shoulders and im pretty strong. I've lost the 35lb through diet and cardio work, but now I want to get buff as well as slim! so ive started looking into bodybuilding.

Been looking at pictures of people on the cover of Mens Health for motivation but its hard not to feel that they must have been born like that. Its a real motivation to see your pictures. you look great and you've given me a great realisitic goal.

P.s Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well done rob

your still ugly now your thinner though mate


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

surprise surprise - a man utd fan in the west midlands!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> well done rob
> 
> your still ugly now your thinner though mate


You not got a diet for ugliness mate?

Mind you if you had i suspect you would have used it on yourself!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> You not got a diet for ugliness mate?
> 
> Mind you if you had i suspect you would have used it on yourself!!!


Ouch


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

sizzle


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

but you said you liked my looks rob.....

.......and you know i like a bit of rough!


----------

